# new swarm cutout-did i charge too much?



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

For all the extra work you did repairing the damage to the sheetrock and the amount of extra time, I was thinking you were way under what you should be. But what do I know. I've never done a cutout. Watched a bunch on youtube, and it seems like they often do a bunch of destruction, but then leave it to the homeowner to hire a pro to do the repairs.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

If he paid you and accepted the job. Then no it was not too much. If you think that then you will start underbidding yourself. The least that could happen is they say no. I do africanized bee cut out outs.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

For me, that would be about right for the cut out portion. I usually avoid doing the repairs and use a contract to limit my liability for damage to the structure, but sheet rock repair is usually easy enough, would charge extra for repairs. I encourage the use of a contract, though. The last thing you need is a call in 6 months that your patch leaked and now their house has mold in the walls.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nope. Mine start there and increase depending on several factors.


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Having a lifetime in construction, I can tell you that was a slim price just for repairs. I haven't done bees nearly as long but have a bit of experience to know your time spent in the hunt & capture alone was worth every $ of it. And I agree with Beebeard, get a contract. If they start wiggling, walk. They stick it to you where it really hurts.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

No more freebies for me and 300 min for cutouts and 400 for trapouts


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

And remember this when pricing YOU CALLED ME NOT I CALLED YOU.:no:


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Where can I get an example copy of a cut out/trap out contract? Beebeard CYOA, sounds like it's covered.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

http://www.three-peaks.net/PDF/Bee Cut-Out Contract and Checklist.pdf


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a good start for a contract but you need a close that specifically states the client or owner indemnifies the contractor from all costs and fees associated with the project and that the home owner or client will pay for all defense resulting from any and all injuries associated withe the project and that the owner or homeowner will take all reasonable precaution to prevent the contractor and all others from any injury. If I did this kind of work I would have any attorney add a clause for you or you could be facing a lawsuit that could wipe you out. I would also purchase insurance. If its not worth the cost then thats a judgement call you need to make.


Mr.Beeman said:


> http://www.three-peaks.net/PDF/Bee Cut-Out Contract and Checklist.pdf


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr.Beeman's link is very similar to the contract I use. I am exploring picking up insurance over this winter to be better prepared for next year.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Beebeard said:


> I am exploring picking up insurance over this winter to be better prepared for next year.


Priority Number 1 Insurance
Priority Number 2 Contract
Priority Number 3 No you did not charge to much, it was to little with the repairs


----------

